
How we hacked a conference and got 120 high quality meetings in 2 days - hai2ashwin
http://blog.pipecandy.com/conference-hack-irce/
======
kernelmann
While the idea of researching conference delegates is nothing new, the
personalization and form-factor of the cards makes all the difference. Would
be interesting to know the conversion ratio for these leads vis-a-vis other
channels.

